# What plain black riding boots do you use??



## shirerosie (2 June 2018)

My last pair of riding boots have split and I am looking for a new pair for the next hunting season. Can anyone recommend any good pairs that are comfortable??


----------



## spacefaer (5 June 2018)

Do you want traditional or modern competition style? I would go traditional every time, as they are much more sturdily made and are warmer, and if you bang your leg on a gate post, or get kicked, your legs are much more protected.

Depends on your budget as well - I have a pair of Regent which were very reasonably priced, for every day/wet weather boots. I also have two pairs of Schneiders (one black pair, one brown) for smart days, and for autumn hunting. If I had bought them new, they would have been made to measure and would have been 000s! However, I bought them both off eBay for less than £200 each.

If you want competition style, with either laces (field boots) or plain fronts, but with zips, then there are several brands at various price points which are comfortable. I swear by my Ariats for home wear, or when I'm going to something other than hunting.

Can you tell I have a riding boot fetish.....!!!


----------



## Mule (5 June 2018)

I have a nice Mark Todd pair of competition boots without laces but with zips. They come in different leg lengths but the leather is soft. They're fine for xc but I don't know how they'd cope with hunting/ thorny branches etc, Realistically they'd probably be fine but they're still newish so I'm careful with them.There are fantastic bargains online.


----------



## Shay (5 June 2018)

Mountain horse rimfrosts.  Traditional style, loads of protection and really warm.  If you want the curved top rather than the plain you can go for the Arctic.  Only problem is there is no garter strap - but you can fix one very easily.


----------



## AFB (5 June 2018)

Another vote for Ariats - I love my Bromonts


----------



## MuffettMischief (13 June 2018)

My partner has Regent ones and they are lovely boots. Really sturdy and protective. I use Tuffa showtime boots as I show as well as hunt and cant afford to buy two pairs! they are straight cut top with garter strap and were £250 made to measure. Not very warm in winter but I use some really thick fluffy long leg socks underneath and they do the trick!


----------



## littlefluffball (10 April 2019)

AFB said:



			Another vote for Ariats - I love my Bromonts
		
Click to expand...

How are the calf sizes on the Bromonts?  I have a pair on my ebay watch list at a very good price (lightly worn) but have had the experience of ordering online and ifnding the calves are too tight...  are they quite generous?


----------



## dogatemysalad (10 April 2019)

Love Ariat boots but bitterly regret buying the heritage contour boots. They fit beautifully and are very comfortable, but the boots are so slippery on the inside leg,  that I was almost catapulted out of the saddle.


----------



## The Trooper (10 April 2019)

Ariat paddock boots and Just Chaps premium half chaps for me. I have a black set that I use for everyday out and about in the summer and a brown set that I am currently breaking in to use as my 'Sunday Set' this summer.

I also have a pair of Tuffa Broadland boots - Not through choice, more necessity due to the width of my calves.


----------



## AFB (10 April 2019)

littlefluffball said:



			How are the calf sizes on the Bromonts?  I have a pair on my ebay watch list at a very good price (lightly worn) but have had the experience of ordering online and ifnding the calves are too tight...  are they quite generous?
		
Click to expand...

I have no other brands to compare to I'm afraid, if it's any help I was a 12/14 on the bottom half when I bought my Bromonts and was just between a standard/full leg. I went full to avoid putting too much pressure on the zips and regretted it.

I've since chubbed up a bit to a definite 14 and just bought another pair of the Heritage II Ellipse, went for full again and they're spot on. They're also a nicer shape around the ankle than the Bromonts as they're more fitted. No issues with slippiness for me with these but my saddle is calf skin so adds a fair bit of grip that the boots don't have I guess.


----------



## littlefluffball (10 April 2019)

The ankle bit really bothers me.  I got some new HY equestrian boots.  They are beautiful to look at but they don't half rub my ankles (one in particula) and give me terrible blisters!


----------



## webble (13 April 2019)

Toggi Cartwright love them


----------



## oldie48 (16 April 2019)

I was going to suggest the ariat bromonts which are insulated. I've had mine such a long time they predate them having different calf sizes. They are very warm and haven't collapsed at the ankles despite them being quite generous on the calf. I find them too warm for the better weather but for hunting I would think they would be perfect.


----------



## Brain14 (14 November 2019)

Boots are kinda hard for me to choose or suggest for that matter. I can give some small suggestions about socks though. I recently came across li and was interested in what I saw. Anyone whoâ€™s spent time in the woods during extremely cold weather knows thereâ€™s nothing quite as distracting (or painful) as cold feet. So if you're one of those people, get yourself some good socks.


----------



## Kat (14 November 2019)

I hunt in Ariat Bromonts, they are warm and comfy but do have a curved top and no garter strap so not 100% correct. Having said that loads of people wear them as they are so good.


----------

